# wackeleffekt



## cullgermany (17. August 2005)

hi leute,
schaut euch doch mal bitte dieses video an das aus dem spiel il2-sturmovik gemacht wurde. mich würde interessieren wie der wackeleffekt bei den explosionen gemacht wurde!

http://screenshotart.com/YaBBImages/Gallery/movies/Mitchell.zip 

danke schon mal im vorraus!

culli


----------



## goela (18. August 2005)

Sorry, aber die 50MB herunterladen ist mir zu viel!

Verwackeln oder Wackler kann man beispielsweise mit AfterEffects usw. machen. Oftmals existieren auch Effekte.In After Effects gibt es den Effekt "Wiggler"


----------



## Robsen (2. September 2005)

Hi,

hab mir auch nicht deine Datei runter geladen aber ich habe einen Link zu einem Video Tut, wo man sieht, wie man den Wiggler Effekt benutzt.

http://www.videocopilot.net/tutorials.html

05. Camera Shake


Viel Spass


----------



## cullgermany (2. September 2005)

viele dank


----------

